# Powderpost Beetles



## camper85 (May 21, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has had any problems with these in there campers? They can be in furniture, wood or cabinets. If so what did you do? TIA


----------



## AnotherRookie (May 22, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

How old is your RV?  Also , if you take a ball point pen, will the entire point fit inside the hole, or will just the ball part fit?  Is this taking place in your furniture, or in some of the unpainted wood structure?


----------



## camper85 (May 22, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

Our RV is only 15 months old. They are in a cabinet door panel. They are just pinholes..the tip of the pen will just touch the hole. I just am curious as to how many people w/RV's have had these. I think that these were in the wood when we purchased the RV. As I have never heard of these before


----------



## deniloo (May 22, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

I don't have these but I do have lady bugs that won't go away.  Just when you think they're gone....they're back.  I have bay leaves stashed all over the 5th wheel but they don't seem to work on the lady bugs.  Any suggestions on these as well as camper85's problem would be appreciated!


----------



## kitfoxjh (May 22, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

What are powderpost beetles? How would you know you have them if they are so small? Are they only common to a certain part of the country? Thanks....


----------



## AnotherRookie (May 22, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

I had rather suspected that your RV was pretty new.  Because of the size of your exit tunnels, you are seeing true powderpost beetles.  They are generally attracted to hardwoods.  Some species are particularly fond of hardwoods, generally oak, ash, walnut etd.  Others go for softwoods.  They They seldom lay on wood that has been finished, so the infestation took place before the manufacturer got the cabinet.  They can, however, emerge from 1-5 years after the eggs are laid.  I would suggest that you go to your manufacturer and get the wood parts replaced on warranty.  The cabinet manufacturer's wood supplier is probably bottom line responsible.  If your dealer or manufacturer denies that the wood was infested when you bought the RV, call the state university extension entomology or wood technology department. A link to a publication from the Purdue entomology department is attached:

http://www.entm.purdue.edu/entomology/ext/targets/e-series/EseriesPDF/E-73.pdf 

In answer to kitfoxjh, they are usually recognized by their exit tunnnels, often with small piles of powdery frass around or below them.  The adults are not very obvious and are usually only active at night, so are seldom seen.

As far as the ladybird beetles are concerned, they are probably adults coming out of winter hibernation.  They will be gone soon unless you have plants in your RV that have aphids on them, or are in an area that is loaded with aphids.   Bay leaves won't do anything for ladybird beetles or any other insect that I am aware of.  If the beetles become intolerable, a can of Raid is your best bet.  If you wish to go organic, I have seen some spray insecticides that use pyrethrum as an active ingredient.  Pyrethrum is made from a plant in the daisy family.  It should knock them down quickly and it is somewhat repellant to a number of insects.


----------



## ARCHER (May 22, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

I do three things to prevent "bug" in the MH.  1.  I put moth balls in a sandwich baggie, poke a few small holes in the bag and place them in each of my outside storage bins.  2.  I put those small ant killer traps inside the MH away from where pets can get to them.  3.  I put mice killer under closet floor inside and under refrigerator compartment.  In four years (knock on wood), I have not had "any" problems with "bug".  Just some thoughts for consideration.  I use to use the moth balls on my big boat during winter storage outside and it kept the coons, etc., away from the boat for ten years.


----------



## camper85 (May 22, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

Wannawonder, Yes I think that the cabinet manufacture should be the one to replace the door. Bur as far as I know they (the rv manufacter) are the cabinets makers. I am waiting to here back from the rv manufacture so I hope I will know more tomarrow. 
As for how common these are I dont know ...I know here in IL I have never heard of them


----------



## BobW (May 23, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

I don't think you have a problem. If the wood was kiln dryed, all the bugs are way dead long ago. As a wood worker I've used worm hole wood all the time. Most oak and other hard woods are kiln dryed. Air dryed woods are more likely to have insects in them, but these are woods like fir, alder, soft wood that dry fast on there own and are not used in furniture. Relax. Count the holes and see if the number increases over time.


----------



## camper85 (May 23, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

BobW, did just that on counting the holes and yep there were more. As the pest control guy told me they are active. I have had it sprayed and removed the door. So lets hope this is it. Now I would just like a new door!


----------



## deniloo (May 23, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

wannawander didn't your Mom ever put bay leaves in the cupboards at home ?  For some reason it keeps away those little bugs in flour and things.  My mom always did!


----------



## camper85 (May 23, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

Well I have called 2 pest control companies and none will come out and do anything. They say that the cabinets need to be all replaced..there is not much you can do because it is an rv not a home. The store bought canisters of stuff will not help. That is very disappointing news!


----------



## AnotherRookie (May 23, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

Unfortunately, not all wood is kiln dried.  Infestation can also take place on dried wood that is not finished even after drying and milling, so kiln drying is not a curall.  Powderpost beetles are worldwide in distribution.  They can infest just about anything woody.  As a matter of fact, they are a tremendous problem in bamboo grown for construction materials.  There are 11 speices in the U.S.  Their distribution is pretty much determined by the distribution of their favored wood species. If a door is all that you have that is infested, you might consider putting it into a plastic bag so the beetles will be trapped inside as they hatch. 

I still maintain that the best way to keep insects out of flour, oatmeal, cereal, etc. is a good Rubbermaid container.


----------



## turnipbwc (May 23, 2006)

Powderpost Beetles

I would try the "Bug Foggers" that come in a spray type can. Specticide has a good one and I have used it on Lady Bugs in a house. Seems to work so far. I bought mine at Walmart, Lowe's has them also.
turnip


----------

